# Beacon DCC for Bachmann DD40AX



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a couple of bachmann DD40AX

I was trying to replace the bachmann decoder with hornby decoders. 

I noticed that all the lights and motion work, except for the blinking beacon lights.

How do I get that beacon to work? I can replace other decoders/ sound decoders...so long as it works for DD40AX

Cheers
Musicwerks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If I remember right to make the Beacon strobe work right you need to remove it from the factory DC circuit and wire it directly to a function on the decoder.
I don't have one here to compare or remind me, If you can, can you post some pic's of the board and beacon wiring.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

NIMT said:


> If I remember right to make the Beacon strobe work right you need to remove it from the factory DC circuit and wire it directly to a function on the decoder.
> I don't have one here to compare or remind me, If you can, can you post some pic's of the board and beacon wiring.


Which decoder are you using? The standard 8 pin chip will not let you set the beacon to flash on and off, it doesn't support any special lighting effects.


----------

